

Popular Unaccesible iOS apps by irresponsible developers - reidmain
http://blog.fawny.org/2012/03/01/voiceoverless/

======
reidmain
As an iOS developer I can say that I've never tested my apps using VoiceOver.
Not because I didn't want to spend the time or figured it was such a small
part of the market that it wasn't economically viable. The thought literally
never entered into my mind. I never thought someone who couldn't see the
screen would ever interact with it.

This has made me think of other minority groups that I may have been
discriminating against. The colorblind, the deaf.

"I didn't know" is almost never a valid excuse and it most certainly isn't in
this scenario.

------
huxley
Apple really should consider adding accessibility testing to the app approval
process or working with a group to provide it in parallel.

Maybe it wouldn't result in the app being rejected but Apple should provide
developers with feedback about potential accessibility issues.

